# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  Bélgica apuesta por la operación a largo plazo de sus reactores

## Jonasino

> Viernes, 04 Diciembre 2015 
>     Última actualización: Viernes, 04 Diciembre 2015 
> 
> La empresa eléctrica belga Engie, antes GDF Suez, ha transmitido, a través de un comunicado, el hecho de haber firmado con el Gobierno federal belga una convención para la prolongación de diez años de explotación de los reactores Doel 1 y 2.
> 
> 
> 
> DoelDoel 1 y 2 iniciaron su operación en 1974 y 1975 respectivamente y, según esta convención firmada enter la eléctrica belga y el Gobierno del país, estos dos reactores de agua a presión (PWR) podrán operar hasta 2025.
> 
> ...


Fuente: http://www.foronuclear.org/es/notici...-sus-reactores

----------

